# Need a Fence system for 10" Delta 3HP. Suggestions?



## MuleTool (Aug 28, 2016)

I just purchased a Unisaw 10". Did not have a fence. I was going to purchase a Biesemeyer 53" off of amazon. I have always liked Biesemeyer. My problem is I am reading the reviews off of amazon and the new fences are not made in the USA and all of the new fences are getting crappy reviews.

Did the quality of fence change that drasticly? What is the current best system for these Unisaws? I have always liked the Biesemeyer, but I want something of quality. Tired of this made from the moon junk..


----------



## mako1 (Jan 25, 2014)

I too have always liked and used the Beisemeyer fences but have not bought one of the newer ones.There are so many these days it gets hard to make a choice.
One I had that I liked was a Vega.They are made in Decatur,IL and make quality products .They also have a round front rail which I believe your saw originally had so it may work out better.I used it daily in a commercial shop and never had any problems with it .There is a nylon wear pad on it that I think I changed once for a few bucks.


----------



## nywoodwizard (Oct 31, 2006)

I have a Biesemeyer (Built in USA) it is a great fence. Last time i looked at one, they look exactly the same, mechanically i seen no difference. Most complains were about the quality of ply used on fence. If you do purchase make sure you get what was advertised (Fence ply - 9)


----------



## notskot (Feb 22, 2015)

You might be able to find an older NOS USA made Biese or a good used one. The Saw Stop T-Glide fence is a good option too, as is the HTC (Jet Xacta II or PM Accufence), used Unifence, or even the Shop Fox Classic is a decent fence. The Delta T3 is lighter duty, but is still a good fence. Last, but not least, the Vega fence system are excellent and made in the USA.


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

Biesemeyer style fence fan here. Mines a Jet Exacta. Same as Bies, with a type of plastic facing. Mine has been fine for 10+ years. 
Actually bought the t square part, at a yard sale, before I had a saw for it.
I bought cut to length 3/16" wall 2x3 tubing and angle iron, for the fence from a steel supplier. Rock solid!


----------



## Catpower (Jan 11, 2016)

I like my Bessey but if I ever had to replace it I would look real close at a Incra fence they look like a hell of a good fence and they are made in Dallas Tx, a little pricey but the Incra jigs I own sure have been good ones


----------



## msd55 (Mar 4, 2017)

I recently bought the Incra TS LS joinery system and couldn't be happier. I was using an Incra Jig ultra for a few years but that was never designed to be a table saw fence. Love the accuracy. Never have to use a tape measure for setting the fence. Slide the fence away to make another cut and move it back to the previous spot exactly. I also purchased the router extension table and legs to complete the setup. It wasn't cheap but to me it was worth it.

Mark


----------



## HampdenWoodworker (Nov 26, 2016)

check out supercooltools.com. watch his videos on youtube (askwoodman)


----------



## canarywood1 (Jun 9, 2016)

I agree with Catpower and msd55, i have an Incra joinery system, and there's no fence out there that will do what Incra does, i rigged mine to make some cutting boards using my cabinet saw, the accuracy is mind boggling.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

When did Biesemeyer move overseas? It seems to be the way of the world today though. It's why I'm drawn to antique equipment.


----------

